# vad heter "vlookup" på svenska?...............



## UKMan (Aug 14, 2003)

Hej,
*vlookup* på svenska tack ochså, finns det någon översättning av alla dessa engelska funktioner?

Jag är faktiskt engelsman men använder en svensk version av XP och Excel 

mvh
UKMan


----------



## fairwinds (Aug 15, 2003)

Hej,

Det heter LETARAD.

XL-Dennis har en ordlista på sin hemsida www.xldennis.com
Han har också en add-in som kan översätta formler.


----------



## UKMan (Aug 15, 2003)

Många tack 

Peace
UKMan


----------

